

Introducing Pusher WebHooks - leggetter
http://blog.pusher.com/2012/1/25/webhooks

======
leggetter
There's also a demo + code of the WebHooks in action here:
<http://blog.pusher.com/2011/12/7/filtrand-a-demo-webhooks>

